# CMH chances



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

My aggregate is 78.3. Who thinks i can get in?#sad


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

UHS aggregate or CMH aggregate??


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my CMH aggregate is 75% whereas UHS aggregate is 78% :/


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

CMH


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

well we are kindof in the same boat.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah  a sort of but you can get easily in CMH! last time their merit for bds was 75% whereas for mbbs i don't remember.


----------



## Aamir597 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone plz post merits of all private colleges last year !! And expected merits this year....i really need that plz


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Aamir597 said:


> Anyone plz post merits of all private colleges last year !! And expected merits this year....i really need that plz


last year mbbs closing merits of private medical colleges in lahore;
Sheikh. Zyaed : 84%
Shalamar : 75%
Sharif : 72%
Avicenna : 792 (probably marks in fsc of the last student admitted)
will confirm soon about CMH.

the imortant ting is;
FMH, LMDC, RLMC never display their merit lists, rather FMH will declare merit ranks of students, LMDC display lists without mentioning merits & RLMC didnt display last year, cant say anything about this year.
& i dont know that of Central Park. 
:happy:


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you sure about these? Sheikh zaid merit seems pretty high. And any idea where the cmh merit will stop this time?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> yeah  a sort of but you can get easily in CMH! last time their merit for bds was 75% whereas for mbbs i don't remember.


i dont want to do bds.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Are you sure about these? Sheikh zaid merit seems pretty high. And any idea where the cmh merit will stop this time?


i'm damn sure about Sharif & Shalamar .. 
a student on this forum told 84% of Shk.Zyaed... i dont have any idea how it was calculated.
& a friend of mine who got a call from CMH for Bds last year, had 78% according to their criteria, but cmh assured him that he will get in mbbs, after the admission process completes.


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> My aggregate is 78.3. Who thinks i can get in?#sad


hi iamscrewed (haha)
my aggregate for uhs is 79.3%
my aggregate for cmh is 76%
the cmh people called me yesterday and told me that im selected for interview on the 1st of october
people from LMDC also called and confirmed my admission and they didnt even ask for my interview...they said candidates with high marks dont need to give interviews (..and i thought my marks were less)
oh and ive applied for bds in both..
so you dont have anything to worry about your marks will get you into cmh


----------



## acoustic1 (Jul 22, 2011)

can somebody please help me with choosing between LMDC and CMH... =s


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

CMH all the way. And I will tell you why CMH enjoys a better reputation than LMDC. CMH has a vibrant student community. And plus employment prospects are better since its related to the military.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

hey acoustic1 that sure makes me feel better.Though i havnt gotten any interview call yet. come to cmh. Its better i think.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

acoustic1 said:


> hi iamscrewed (haha)
> my aggregate for uhs is 79.3%
> my aggregate for cmh is 76%
> the cmh people called me yesterday and told me that im selected for interview on the 1st of october
> ...


congratulations! you got a call for interview 
i wish they would give me a call as well


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

acoustic1 said:


> hi iamscrewed (haha)
> my aggregate for uhs is 79.3%
> my aggregate for cmh is 76%
> the cmh people called me yesterday and told me that im selected for interview on the 1st of october
> ...


Hey did any other friends of yours or anybody you know got their interview call too or is it just you? I know some people who gave the test but none of them have gotten any calls yet.#baffled


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, are you guys talking about the merit for foreign students or local? cuz i had applied for local seat (mbbs) and i have 77.655% aggregate (cmh aggregate) but i have not received any call for interview =( i am hell worried and confused, please can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> Hey, are you guys talking about the merit for foreign students or local? cuz i had applied for local seat (mbbs) and i have 77.655% aggregate (cmh aggregate) but i have not received any call for interview =( i am hell worried and confused, please can someone point me in the right direction?


Hey. I dont think anybody has gotten their calls yet. We have to wait till the 31st i think.


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> Hey. I dont think anybody has gotten their calls yet. We have to wait till the 31st i think.


what is acoustic1 talking about then :-S


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

my cmh agregate is 77.7% ... what would dey do wid me ?


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

You will Inshallah make it. But in BDS i think.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

thnx fr da best wishes  but ib mbbs ? :O


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

and wat about wah shalamr and fmh ? uhs agregate is 79 .44 % ?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

do i need to apply for other colleges for safe side ?:O


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> do i need to apply for other colleges for safe side ?:O


no good place is left to apply now..!#yes


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

i got a call from fmh ... they asked me my mcat roll num ... what dat mean :O ;D


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Um you cant apply anywhere now. its too late. But you will get in FMH for sure. Didnt you give your mcat rollnumber when you submitted the application?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

i did give them :O


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

my cmh merit: 353  aggregate was 77.65%. called them today. do i have any chance at all... 353 is wayy below 150.  
um, but they said iam gonna be called for interview :S


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

@Doctor Dreams

Dont worry, there'll be many dropouts. However I think that you can get in BDS.


----------



## mohammed.wiq (Oct 26, 2011)

Accoustic1, weird thing, and I'm sure you're totally honest and truthful when you say you received a call. Except that its nonsense. So either somebody has played one hell of a practical joke on you and you're dumb enough, or you're trying to be funny and the people above are. Dude, my CMH aggregate is 76.6 - no call. Neither did anyone with an aggregate higher than mine get any call from CMH at all. Here's what you should do - die. Peace. =)


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mohammed.wiq said:


> Accoustic1, weird thing, and I'm sure you're totally honest and truthful when you say you received a call. Except that its nonsense. So either somebody has played one hell of a practical joke on you and you're dumb enough, or you're trying to be funny and the people above are. Dude, my CMH aggregate is 76.6 - no call. Neither did anyone with an aggregate higher than mine get any call from CMH at all. Here's what you should do - die. Peace. =)


my cmh agregate is 77.7 and i ddnt get call either #frown


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mohammed.wiq said:


> Accoustic1, weird thing, and I'm sure you're totally honest and truthful when you say you received a call. Except that its nonsense. So either somebody has played one hell of a practical joke on you and you're dumb enough, or you're trying to be funny and the people above are. Dude, my CMH aggregate is 76.6 - no call. Neither did anyone with an aggregate higher than mine get any call from CMH at all. Here's what you should do - die. Peace. =)


how is eve one getting calls #frown i called all the colleges i applied in and they all say merit list will b displayed on 31 #eek


----------



## saru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Help!!!!*

hey,can anyone tell me please what are the chances for the students having an agrregate 0f 60_65%
in any of the private medical colleges like cmh,shaikh zayed,shalamaar,fmh,lmdc:?:?:?or i should give up the dream of doing MBBS?:ashamed::ashamed::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My aggregate is 77.96% on the foreign seat for Mbbs using my sat II scores. What are my chances?


----------



## saru (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> My aggregate is 77.96% on the foreign seat for Mbbs using my sat II scores. What are my chances?


you can easily get into CMH ,for sure.as u have applied on foreign seat..CONGRATS DR.GHANI in advance
but anyone please tell me can a student with an aggregate of 60_65% get into go0d medical college?like shaikh zayed,fmh,lmdc,shalamaar?:?:?:?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

saru said:


> you can easily get into CMH ,for sure.as u have applied on foreign seat..CONGRATS DR.GHANI in advance
> but anyone please tell me can a student with an aggregate of 60_65% get into go0d medical college?like shaikh zayed,fmh,lmdc,shalamaar?:?:?:?


Chances are very slim. My advice: do extremely well on sheikh zayed's entry test and give LMDC a donation. You should also look at the other private schools in Lahore. They aren't horrible


----------

